# Lighting and Light Bulbs



## tmhawk (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello Penturners and Photographers,
In a previous thread several people said they used CFL (Compact Flourescent Light Bulbs)for their photography. And that the best ones were 5,000 K to 6,000 K, well I just spent about an hour and checked every package at Lowes and found one package that was marked. It was marked 3,500 K. Everything else had Lumens, no K. The 5-6 K lights are closer to daylight so they'd be good. Can you tell me where to find bulbs that are marked. Oh yes, I checked every Halogen box and no Kelvin there either. I think they've caught on to us and now want us to buy bulbs from camera stores for a 500% mark up LOL. (But we are crafty people and we will outsmart them, I hope.)
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## jrc (Mar 27, 2008)

You will not find them there.  
Try here  http://alzodigital.com/online_store/replacement_lamps.htm
I use the 27 watt






I use it with this tent,
http://alzodigital.com/online_store/alzo_100_tent_kits.htm


----------



## gerryr (Mar 27, 2008)

If you live near a Home Depot, try there.  HD is the last place I saw them and I think they were in packages of 3 or 4.


----------



## tmhawk (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks Jim and Gerry, going to HD and to Ritz Camera tomorrow to see what I need for lighting. You guys Rock!
Tony


----------



## RonSchmitt (Mar 27, 2008)

I will check at work tomorrow (Friday) and see what I can come up with. If there is enough interest, I will see about getting a bunch. 
( I sell electrical supplies )


----------



## W3DRM (Mar 28, 2008)

I just bought some 23W Daylight CFL's at Home Depot. They were sold individually and marked as being 5500K. Haven't tried them yet as I am out of town on a trip. My previous setup uses Soft White 2700K CFL's which are hard to get a good color balance with.


----------

